# Back to Back Major Wins



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

This weekend was my second time showing my dog Fisher. We had showed at our local show a year ago against one other golden that happened to be a special already. So I went into this weekend not expecting anything other than some good ring time. I have been putting off showing as I didn't want to waste money while he matured, he's 2.5 years old now. 

Friday went well with Fisher taking 3rd in his class with me handling him. I was excited for that because he'd never placed over any dog before and he had good ring manners! That was when I found out that a friend of mine was unexpectedly in town. She is actually an owner handler in Texas for her 12 month old golden. She had done a lot more showing in the last six months and really loved it. So I offered to let her handle Fisher, and she very happily said yes. 

Saturday came and Erin helped me get Fisher ready, I had done 95% of the grooming but she was able to come in and offer those finishing touches. Luckily, Fisher has the easiest coat and he makes my grooming skills look a lot better than they actually are. As it got closer to ring time, I went to go hide as Fisher will only focus on me if I'm close by. Turns out I get just as nervous watching someone else handle my dog as I do actually in the ring... Well, I was freaking out because the judge really couldn't take his eyes off Fisher. Low and behold, he won his class and then went winner's dog for a 3 point major. 

Sunday, he repeats himself and goes winner's dog again for another 3 point major. I am still shocked that it happened! I always thought I had a nice dog, but I also kind of figured I was just being biased. Well I got so many complements on him this weekend. And he actually seemed to really enjoy himself in the ring, I'm pretty sure he loved being the center of attention and getting treats to stand there. 

I don't have our official win photos yet, but here I am with Fisher after his Saturday win!


----------



## LovedTessa (Jun 8, 2019)

Congratulations! I am sure your friend provided the key handling experience, but the results are a lot of your hard work and persistence!
Beautiful boy.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Now the pressure is off.. go take that boy and finish him up yourself! Congrats!
Pedigree link?


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

Prism Goldens said:


> Now the pressure is off.. go take that boy and finish him up yourself! Congrats!
> Pedigree link?


Thanks! I wish we had more shows nearby, but I'm hoping to find a couple to show at over the winter. I save my summer traveling for hunt tests :grin2:

Pedigree: SHR PrairieWyn's Beyond the Sea CGC, TKN

He needs his hips redone, I did a local vet and they had pretty poor positioning so he went borderline.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Great. Go for it. 

He's a very handsome boy and you live in a great state for showing your own dog. Holy crow. I looked at the point schedule this morning and about cried. >.<


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

Megora said:


> He's a very handsome boy and you live in a great state for showing your own dog. Holy crow. I looked at the point schedule this morning and about cried. >.<


Haha, the downside is hardly any shows. I have one a year that's within 3 hours of me and that's my local one.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Congratulations. I love his big head-- so handsome.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and your handsome Fisher!


----------



## ChrisFromOC (Sep 19, 2018)

Great job and beautiful dog!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congratulations! Great job.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Congrats! What a beautiful boy!


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

Wow! He is SUPER handsome - WAY TO GO!!!


----------

